# Lyft exec says "we are a company of morals".



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://finance.yahoo.com/amphtml/news/lyft-uber-anthony-foxx-204604229.html
"Foxx said 40% of Lyft's rides are already shared, and the company aims to push that to 50% by 2020. You can expect to see Lyft's app push that option more prominently."

Is this true?


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

0% shared, company of morals. That's a joke!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

In order to keep my own opinion from influencing this poll one way or another, I deleted a sentence from my Original Post. I will give my opinion at the end of the poll.

I also won't "like" anyones post.

Thnx for participating in this poll.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

I read that as " We are a company of morons " I don't know why?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

I ignore all shared pings...


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I don't keep track, to me a ride is a ride. When I am on a quest for promotion, I want to get those shared rides!


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

observer said:


> *Lyft exec says "we are a company of morals".*


FIFY:
*Lyft exec admits "we are a company of morons".*


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Bastichhes just made double my earnings for my last ride! Moral deeze nutz!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Yep! Lyft is a company of morals.... _piss-poor _morals! :redface:


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

observer said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/amphtml/news/lyft-uber-anthony-foxx-204604229.html
> "Foxx said 40% of Lyft's rides are already shared, and the company aims to push that to 50% by 2020. You can expect to see Lyft's app push that option more prominently."
> 
> Is this true?


I think they mean shared by one driver and one pax


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Kristina Howato would probably disagree... if she was still alive. But, no, she and her unborn baby did not survive an attack from a Lyft customer and it was fellow _drivers_ (not the multi millionaire a-holes at Lyft) who helped to raise the funds for funeral costs. Great morals there! Scumbags.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I think Hitler said the same thing. F that exec, put the POS behind the wheel and earn a paycheck for a month, report back. Eat my dung, Lyft exec.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Zero. Don’t take shares losers


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> I read that as " We are a company of morons " I don't know why?


You too !?!?



mrpjfresh said:


> Kristina Howato would probably disagree... if she was still alive. But, no, she and her unborn baby did not survive an attack from a Lyft customer and it was fellow _drivers_ (not the multi millionaire a-holes at Lyft) who helped to raise the funds for funeral costs. Great morals there! Scumbags.


Yes !

SCUMBAGS !


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

If Lyft did everything in their power to make the app and service better each and every day it wouldn't take long to catch and pass Uber in riders and driver. 

The problem is that most people at Lyft and Uber are only there to get their paycheck.

I'll admit that Lyft doesn't do as much stupid shit as Uber does but since they copy all of their pricing strategies to the T shortly after Uber comes up with them that shows they don't really care, they are just taking advantage of the lack of competition in an attempt to make money on drivers backs. 

They don't do anything to be better and to stand out.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

40% of rides are shared...

I would be stunned if 40% of rides were matched line fares


40% being matched line trips?

I call shenanigans on that stat,


Just another lie coming from the second biggest liar.


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

Morals?


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

Drivers are nonemployees 
He was referring to salaried Lyft employees.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

The only moral thing they did was when they admitted that they can't see a way they could ever become profitable. Perhaps it was more legal and they were protecting themselves. All they will do with this money is delay their bankruptcy and waste all this investor money.

When Google, Facebook and Amazon became public people did not see how it could be profitable or know where the money came from.

We see where Lyft should be making it's money and it's losing money when they have expanded about as much as they can and have become as profitable as they can and there are no profits to be had only liabilities in the future with work laws and other lawsuits.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

Lee239 said:


> The only moral thing they did was when they admitted that they can't see a way they could ever become profitable. Perhaps it was more legal and they were protecting themselves. All they will do with this money is delay their bankruptcy and waste all this investor money.
> 
> When Google, Facebook and Amazon became public people did not see how it could be profitable or know where the money came from.
> 
> We see where Lyft should be making it's money and it's losing money when they have expanded about as much as they can and have become as profitable as they can and there are no profits to be had only liabilities in the future with work laws and other lawsuits.


The working poor passing judgment on the rich.
Jealousy ? Ignorance ?
After all, America is a capitalistic society
Poor folk don't count


----------



## Holiday (Feb 20, 2015)

Make more sense now smh..


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Company of morals? Lyft followed big brother and cut our pay. Lyft could have led the way, but they cowered and continue to be the minority.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Of course they have morals. It doesn’t mean they’re ethical though.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Compared to Uber and Travis who comes off as a narcissistic sociopath they are moral, but that's not saying much.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

observer said:


> I also won't "like" anyones post.


Fine! I won't like yours either! So there!
:tongue smile:


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

They are a company of trash and it will be found out soon.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

*Lyft exec says "we are a company of morals".*

Morons. He meant morons. Easy mistake to make.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> Kristina Howato would probably disagree... if she was still alive. But, no, she and her unborn baby did not survive an attack from a Lyft customer and it was fellow _drivers_ (not the multi millionaire a-holes at Lyft) who helped to raise the funds for funeral costs. Great morals there! Scumbags.


I could not have said that any better myself!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I have a hard time seeing how 40% of all rides are Shared. But then again, I am in what is considered to be a "medium" sized city, and Shared is not that big of a thing here. If it was, I would have Shared pings all day long. As it is, I get maybe one Shared ping every day or two days.

I suppose the drivers in SF, Orlando, LA, Chi or NY could speak to the volume of Shared pings.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Yes they are company of morals. But toward themselves.


----------



## jenijazz (Dec 27, 2018)

He didn't say anything about *morals*. He said "company of values". just saying.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lyft exec says "We are a company of morals".

Lyft drivers say "*OOM-WAH-WAH*"


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

That's just shorthand for Moral Degenerates


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> I read that as " We are a company of morons " I don't know why?


Yes, clearly a typo...!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Fine! I won't like yours either! So there!
> :tongue smile:


I liked you post but only hesitantly.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I liked you post but only hesitantly.


I liked your post but that doesn't necessarily mean that I agreed with it.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

*Lyft exec says "we are a company of morals".*

....and my fecal matter smells like Channel #5


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

observer said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/amphtml/news/lyft-uber-anthony-foxx-204604229.html
> "Foxx said 40% of Lyft's rides are already shared, and the company aims to push that to 50% by 2020. You can expect to see Lyft's app push that option more prominently."
> 
> Is this true?


------------------
Lyft pushing Shared Rides--
I read that same thought in an article written over one year ago. They have proven it by showing 3 prices for a trip to the pax, with Shared being the lowest.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

"Lyft exec says 'We are a company of morals' ".

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/actress-slams-lyft-response-harrowing-ride-home-232331190.html

*OOM-WAH-WAH!*


----------



## bpm45 (May 22, 2017)

Shared-ride is only one where the passenger is going where I'm going. If I take somebody on my way to work or if I take somebody on my way home from work, that is ridesharing. Everything else is a taxi ride.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

*Lyft exec says "we are a company of morals".*

H'oh boy. If this is what good morals are supposed to be, I can't even begin to imagine what Crimes-Against-Humanity would look like.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Nov 15, 2015)

observer said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/amphtml/news/lyft-uber-anthony-foxx-204604229.html
> "Foxx said 40% of Lyft's rides are already shared, and the company aims to push that to 50% by 2020. You can expect to see Lyft's app push that option more prominently."
> 
> Is this true?


Was your poll referring to how many shared pings do you (the driver) accept or how many shared pings come across


Mista T said:


> I have a hard time seeing how 40% of all rides are Shared. But then again, I am in what is considered to be a "medium" sized city, and Shared is not that big of a thing here. If it was, I would have Shared pings all day long. As it is, I get maybe one Shared ping every day or two days.
> 
> I suppose the drivers in SF, Orlando, LA, Chi or NY could speak to the volume of Shared pings.


The volume of shared pings in NJ is disgusting. They are mostly from urban areas, however there are exceptions. You also wouldn't believe how many people request shared at the airports here.


----------



## Lawlet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I have a hard time seeing how 40% of all rides are Shared. But then again, I am in what is considered to be a "medium" sized city, and Shared is not that big of a thing here. If it was, I would have Shared pings all day long. As it is, I get maybe one Shared ping every day or two days.
> 
> I suppose the drivers in SF, Orlando, LA, Chi or NY could speak to the volume of Shared pings.


Orlando doesn't even have shared options. Miami and maybe Tampa too, but shared prices would never fly in a market that pays less for typical rides than many markets pay for shared


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

What has morals and shared rides to do with each other? They're different topics.


----------



## burgerflipper (Jun 23, 2017)

Lyft has been worse than uber from the very beginning.

There are countless examples i could give, but i dont have the time to type them all.

But they are better at smiling than uber. Better at friendliness than uber. And it works on journalists, because theyve never actually driven for lyft.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> What has morals and shared rides to do with each other? They're different topics.


Shared rides are better morally in the sense that they are better for the environment.

The reality is that I highly doubt that the shared rides have any drivers pushing 75% paid mileage ratios let alone over 100%

The shared ride illusion was a bunch of crap from the early days about ridesharing being better for the environment than driving yourself.

Which is a total fallacy considering that you would need a very high proportion of matched shared fares to hit as bad as driving yourself.

Vehicles for hire in America have traditionally been used to

A. Get home when you are too liquored up to drive.

B. For those who can't drive themselves. (Temporally or permanently)

C. For when airport parking is more expensive than a taxi

D. For when your on vacation and you want to drink moderately to heavily

E. In the Top 10 cities in the US as a supplement to the public transit.

Uber was able to penetrate the markets with their cheap service, but it's imporyant to point out that taxis never were a replacement for vehicle ownership.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Lyft has mastered the art of Perceived Morals. But most people both riders and drivers alike would agree Lyft is the lesser of two evils.

If Lyft can start identifying the pain points of drivers and making it better then they will come out on top in the end and truly prove without a doubt to the drivers as well as the passengers that they are a company of Morals.

What Lyft Needs to do:

1. Take less from the drivers which they do most of the time on mid to long trips.

2. Open up options to help drivers with larger vehicles make more and not be forced to take regular rides that are a lost liter for gas mileage and oversized vehicles.

3. Start a program that with each ride a driver takes a portion of their money goes into a forced savings that the driver can cash out when an emergency pops up. *(Optional)*

4. A rider fund for when a driver is seriously injured in an accident. Lyft should go above and beyond to help with 100% medical expenses and vehicle replacement. *(Optional)*

5. Low cost health insurance for full time drivers that take x amount of trips per week or x amount of revenue per week. Encourage drivers to take care of their health by teaming up with local Gyms / Workout Locations to offer drivers a near free membership to keep their bodies healthy. *(Optional)*

6. Counter Ubers quote in their IPO docs stating it is going to get worse for drivers and they will become more upset. This is key. Lyft needs to take this and run in the opposite direction and make it be known to the drivers and riders alike.

7. Hiring longterm drivers that have been doing it for 3-4 years to help build a better driving experience for all drivers. They could offer an attractive salary to those veterans that could work in each one of their cities to help improve the driver experience at a local level. Each city is different so they need these inside veteran drivers to identify local issues. I think this is the missing element that Lyft is overlooking. They need to bring in veteran drivers from each city to hire full time to help fix these pain points to encourage driver retention and make the experience better. Make it a blend of driving as well as working with Lyft Corporate. This would ensure that the hireee would not lose sight of the drivers viewpoint.

8. Start capping the amount of drivers in each state across the country. Having a maximum amount onboarded at any given time. This will even the pie out for all drivers giving them the ability to make a good full time wage. Look at the history of the cab drivers 100 years ago in NYC and why they put a cap on drivers. This is why they put a cap on cabbies back then. History is repeating today via Rideshare and the unlimited drivers in most cities.

** If you are from Lyft Corporate and are reading this I encourage you to print this list out and deliver it to the top.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I'll give the previous post an "A" as in AMORAL.

How implementing a socialist system that has produced misery and failure every time it has been used, attempting to create a Utopia, and expecting it to work _this _time is simply insane.

But, heck, a century of unhappy cab service must be wrong. We really need to make rideshare exactly like cab driving to improve the experience. Not!


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I ignore all shared pings...


opted out first day after about 20 emails

never accepted one never would & havent seen one since

theres no way 40% of rides are shared maybe 40% of requests are since most of their demographic cant afford the service

dont quite understand uber or lyft promotiong the pool/shared experience as their baby when 99% of drivers would opt out or toggle it off if given the option like a true independent contractor only an employee would be forced to accept certain rides


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

smarternotharder said:


> opted out first day after about 20 emails
> 
> never accepted one never would & havent seen one since
> 
> ...


I'm fairly sure it's 40% of requests vs rides. It only takes one driver to pick up 3 pool requests but that is technically one ride.


----------



## burgerflipper (Jun 23, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Lyft has mastered the art of Perceived Morals. But most people both riders and drivers alike would agree Lyft is the lesser of two evils.
> 
> If Lyft can start identifying the pain points of drivers and making it better then they will come out on top in the end and truly prove without a doubt to the drivers as well as the passengers that they are a company of Morals.
> 
> ...


Lyft has no interest in improving things for drivers, they are definitely the greater of two evils. Maybe when they stop stealing our cancellation fees I'll reevaluate. Etc.


----------

